# Messed up Skeeter Pee Racking



## contactme_11 (Jul 21, 2010)

My current 5 gal. batch of skeeter pee I stabalized a little more then a week ago. 5 days ago I mixed in some bentonite and it cleared in about 3 days. Last night I went to rack and back sweeten but my siphon pulled about 1 tb spoon of the bentonite slurry from the bottom into the clear 5 gal. Today I still can't see anything in the carboy, however I don't want any really early dusting when I bottle. So how long do you think I should wait for the small amount of bentonite to settle? Or should I even worry, as this will probably all be drank by labor day?


----------



## Julie (Jul 21, 2010)

Leave it sit for the next week. I would think it would be clear by then.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 21, 2010)

Julie's correct it should settle in a day or two. I'm going to rack my skeeter pee today hopefully, let it sit awhile longer and sweeten then bottle.

Julie did you say you sweetened your S.P. to 1.012?


----------



## Julie (Jul 21, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Julie's correct it should settle in a day or two. I'm going to rack my skeeter pee today hopefully, let it sit awhile longer and sweeten then bottle.
> 
> Julie did you say you sweetened your S.P. to 1.012?



This last batch to 1.010 and it seems to taste the best. Other times I sweeten to 1.005.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 21, 2010)

I seem to like the Pee tart, call me wierd, others have! LOL!

I usually start at 1.100,after its racked I give it a couple weeks, cleared or not and drink it very cold. 

I actually addedtannin to the last batch, and it changed the whole tartness mouth feel.

I sweetened a couple glasses and just didnt care for it as much as the dry flavor.

Okay, thats my wierdness for the day LOL


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 21, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I seem to like the Pee tart, call me wierd, others have! LOL!
> 
> I usually start at 1.100,after its racked I give it a couple weeks, cleared or not and drink it very cold.
> 
> ...


Call it diet Skeeter Pee and you can drink twice as much without it going to your hips.


----------

